
Ask HN: Offer Myself as a Person or as a Company ( Digital Nomad) - fullstackjob
I am working on Full-Stack Developer Job Board as a side project ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fullstackjob.com ).
Until this brings some significant income, after 5 years as employee I want to go back to be my own boss, as I was for over 15y before.
Now I have a question to you guys... Do you think it&#x27;s better to offer my self as a person or as a company. I have a company page ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;altafino.co.uk ) which is &quot;impersonal&quot;. I will offer myself mainly as Full-Stack Dev&#x2F;Software Engineer. How you guys do ? &quot;As a Person&quot; or &quot;As a Company&quot; way ?
======
BjoernKW
It depends on your marketing and branding.

A personal brand can be highly effective and successful in this market (“The
go-to expert for X.”).

Marketing yourself as a company when you’re really just one person can come
across as dishonest.

That of course doesn’t mean that you can’t still use a company for accounting
purposes but in terms of marketing I’d say that the personal approach is
better.

However, you might want to think a bit more about what to market yourself as.
As a “full-stack dev” chances are that you’ll be seen as a pair of hands, a
fungible commodity.

Finding a niche or a particular problem you’re an expert at solving in the
long run probably is a more profitable and sustainable as well as more
rewarding approach.

------
samfisher83
Read about Chris Sacca. He was trying to get jobs and he was failing. Then he
made a corporate sounding name and people started hiring him which got him
into google.

